# Create a Mega Evolution



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2015)

This is a thread where everyone is free to write up a concept Mega Evolution for their favorite Pok?mon, or Pok?mon that they feel deserve to have a Mega Evolution.  

I'll start off the list to give an example of the kinds of Mega Evolutions allowed alongside the standard:

*Mega Raichu * 

Type: Electric/Fairy

Mega Evolution Item: Light Ball (New Trait: doubles attack and special attack of Pikachu and Mega Raichu)

Attack: 120
Defense: 75
Special Attack: 120
Special Defense: 80
Speed: 130

Ability: Fairy Light (All Electric-type attacks are Fairy type simultaneously)

*Primordial Arceus* 

Type: Normal

Mega Evolution Item: Divine Plate

Attack: 140
Defense: 140
Special Attack: 140
Special Defense: 140
Speed: 140

Ability: Almighty (Type changes to a type incoming attacks are not very effective against)

In other words, feel free to go crazy, but keep within the rules (only a 100 BP increase for each Mega Evolution).


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 12, 2015)

Mega Zangoose

Abilities:
Toxic Boost (if mega evolving from a Toxic Boost Zangoose)
Toxic Heal (if mega evolving from an Immunity Zangoose)

Stats:
HP: 73 -> 73
Atk: 115 -> 145
Def: 60 -> 75
SpA: 60 -> 60
SpD: 60 -> 75
Spe: 90 -> 130

And similar to Rayquaza being able to mega evolve only if it knows Dragon Ascent, Zangoose can only mega evolve while holding a Toxic Orb.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would like Mega Zangoose to be a Normal/Fighting or Normal/Dark type.

But I think Seviper & Zangoose would require opposing types.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh yeah. Forgot about type changing.

Normal/Fighting for Zangoose would work because of Close Combat, and Poison/Dark would work for Seviper because everyone seems to confuse it for one anyway 

Get a nice STAB on that Crunch/Dark Pulse. Weak to only Ground.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Fighting type Mega Zangoose with Close Combat is all I want from life.

Dark Seviper would be good too I guess. But Seviper would be weak to fighting too.

What about Gen 2, 4, 5, 6 starters?


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 12, 2015)

I wanna gen a Zangoose with Extremespeed, because even with Toxic Boost its Quick Attack isn't that powerful, but Facade, Close Combat, and Shadow Claw have such good coverage. Too bad I can't gen Pokemon with different typing, because I would  I can Gen a Mawile with Huge Power and a Heracross with Skill Link though.

Also Poison resists Fighting, so it would only be neutral. Surprised Drapion was the first Poison/Dark and not C.Viper :/

The next team I'm making has a Zangoose and a Typhlosion. While I think Feraligatr is a beast and I love Typhlosion, I decided against a Specs Eruption set because it lacks coverage and still leaves some power to be desired. Blaze + Substitute + Petaya Berry + Sunny Day + Flamethrower is stronger.

So, I'd love a Mega Typhlosion.

Type: Fire/Ground
Ability: Drought

HP: 78 -> 78
Atk: 84 -> 110
Def: 78 -> 90
SpA: 109 -> 130
SpD: 85 -> 98
Spe: 100 -> 126

Because of the sun, it hits harder than even a Specs Typhlosion, and it could easily run Eruption, Solarbeam, HP Ice/Grass, and Flamethrower/Fire Blast.

Feraligatr is tough. With Sheer Force + Life Orb boosting its Waterfall and Ice Punch damage by 74%, you're good with just one Dragon Dance. I'd probably keep its ability, make it Water/Dragon, boost its Atk to 140, its Defense to 120, its SpAtk to 100, its SpDef to 90, and its Speed to 95.

Meganium as a Grass/Rock with 90 Atk, 150 Def, 100 SpA, 140 SpD, and 65 Speed and the ability Battle Armor would make it the coolest prehistoric brontosaurus, an insanely hard wall to break, and just troll the hell out of Cradily


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 12, 2015)

Mega Infernape 

Mega Stone: Infernapite 
Ability: Sheer Force 

HP: 76 -->	*76*
Attack: 104	 --> *140*
Defense: 71 -->	*81*
Sp.Atk: 104	 -->  *140*
Sp.Def: 71	-->   *81*
Speed: 108	-->   *116*

Total:	534 - *634*

I am biased towards this pokemon, so maybe I went overboard...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know too much about how stats are distributed.

Do mega's generally get 80 to 100 extra points distributed among their stats?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I don't know too much about how stats are distributed.
> 
> Do mega's generally get 80 to 100 extra points distributed among their stats?



Yes, many Mega Evolutions have at least a base state value of 590.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay I guess that makes sense.

All I know about stats is that pokemon generally fit into these categories depending on their stat totals:

Baby (150+)
Un-Evolved (250+)
Evolved (350+)
Fully Evolved (450+)
Minor Legendary (550+)
Major Legendary (650+)

And mega evolution bumps them up by one tier.

Something along these lines. There as a few exceptions, like Slaking or whoever.

So mega evolution should give around 100 points then.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2015)

Mega Mew
Ability- Protean
Type Psychic/Fairy. 

HP: 100
Attack: 70
Defence: 95
Special Attack: 150
Special Defence: 150
Speed: 135


----------



## Rivers (Jun 12, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mega Infernape
> 
> Mega Stone: Infernapite
> Ability: Sheer Force
> ...



Mega Evolutions bump their base stats by 100. So you have 11 more base points to allocate really.

Kinda lame Mega Evolutions dont boost HP though...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

What about mega evolution for Zygarde?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2015)

Mega Dragonite

Dragon/Fairy
Ability: Regenerator/Fur Armor(special defense variant)

HP:91 -> 91
Attack:134 -> 154
Defense:95	-> 150
Sp. Atk:100 -> 100
Sp. Def:100 -> 150
Speed:80 -> 55

Dragonite seemed like it was supposed to be the bulky offense of the psuedo legendaries, with abilities like Innerfocus and multiscale, so this is focused on defense increases while lowering its speed into a more stead fast state. Not to sure about the typing, but I think Dragonite has the most storybook design of the psuedo legendaries so I think Fairy typing would be appropiate and fits Dragonite's bulky offense.

The ability can still be anything, multiscale can still carry over, how ever Regenerator or a inverse of fur armor would be good abilities for a bulky offensive dragonite.

I didn't know what to do with Dragonites special attack so I left it alone.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Fairy could fit.

Looks like a water type too in it's previous forms.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 12, 2015)

Mega Crobat

Mega Stone: Crobatite
Ability: Gale Wings

HP: 85	---> 85
Attack: 90	---> 130
Defense: 80 --> 100	
Sp. Atk: 70	 --> 70
Sp. Def: 80	 ---> 100
Speed: 130 ---> 150

Total: 535 -> 635


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2015)

>gale wings
>base 150 speed

Whats the point, Crowbat doesn't have any good offensive moves beyond its flying moves.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd also have said that Gale Wings on a high base speed Pokemon is a waste, but then I remember that all of Talonflame's stats are mediocre _except_ Speed lol.

It would be better than Talonflame, including less Stealth Rock weakness, and not even have to rely on Gale Wings if it didn't want to, and having a priority Brave Bird and Roost wouldn't be that bad.

Gamefreak would probably do that anyway, because keeping its Speed at 130 to boost its Atk or defenses higher would be a little OP.



tari101190 said:


> I don't know too much about how stats are distributed.
> 
> Do mega's generally get 80 to 100 extra points distributed among their stats?




They gain exactly 100 to their base stat total, which may include subtracting from one stat (Garchomp gets slower, for example).


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Exactly 100 okay. And they subtract from other stats, damn. But hp is untouched so far. Okay.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah they can't change the HP value in the middle of a battle. Not all Pokemon have a stat reduced, but iirc Mega Mewtwo Y loses base Def (I think it's 70 while Mewtwo's is 90).


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 12, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> Yeah they can't change the HP value in the middle of a battle. Not all Pokemon have a stat reduced, but iirc Mega Mewtwo Y loses base Def (I think it's 70 while Mewtwo's is 90).



Mega Beedrill's special attack was shaved down to 10 in order to give its Attack and Speed stats the ludicrous boosts they received.

So there is precedent for Mega Evolutions to take BP from some stats and move them to another while still maintaining the 100 BP stat increase of Mega Evolutions.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

If Mega Zangoose was a fighting type, it would definitely benefit from reducing it's sp.atk too.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> I'd also have said that Gale Wings on a high base speed Pokemon is a waste, but then I remember that all of Talonflame's stats are mediocre _except_ Speed lol.
> 
> It would be better than Talonflame, including less Stealth Rock weakness, and not even have to rely on Gale Wings if it didn't want to, and having a priority Brave Bird and Roost wouldn't be that bad.



Talonflame isn't good because of its speed, like the only time it ever comes into play is firing off a flareblitz, which Crobat doesn't have a good non stab flying move.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >gale wings
> >base 150 speed
> 
> Whats the point, Crowbat doesn't have any good offensive moves beyond its flying moves.



U-Turn and Taunt.

Didn't realise it would get priority defog and roost.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 12, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Talonflame isn't good because of its speed, like the only time it ever comes into play is firing off a flareblitz, which Crobat doesn't have a good non stab flying move.



wat.

The whole point of using Gale Wings Talonflame is to take advantage of priority flying-type moves like Brave Bird and Roost.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 12, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> I'll start off the list to give an example of the kinds of Mega Evolutions allowed alongside the standard:
> 
> *Mega Raichu *
> 
> ...



So you're saying Lightball is the M-evo item while adding extra boosts besides allowing a Mega-evolution. ..?



> Ability: Fairy Light (All Electric-type attacks are Fairy type *simultaneously*)



Im not sure how that works? Is there precedent to that?


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 12, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Mega Beedrill's special attack was shaved down to 10 in order to give its Attack and Speed stats the ludicrous boosts they received.
> 
> So there is precedent for Mega Evolutions to take BP from some stats and move them to another while still maintaining the 100 BP stat increase of Mega Evolutions.





tari101190 said:


> If Mega Zangoose was a fighting type, it would definitely benefit from reducing it's sp.atk too.




Not all of them do, but yeah some do. I guess they thought it acceptable to do with Beedrill because its BST was so low to begin with.

In Zangoose's case, it could then be:

HP: 73 -> 73
Atk: 115 -> 155
Def: 60 -> 80
SpA: 60 -> 30
SpD: 60 -> 80
Spe: 90 -> 140



Xiammes said:


> Talonflame isn't good because of its speed, like the only time it ever comes into play is firing off a flareblitz, which Crobat doesn't have a good non stab flying move.




While there are other ways to play Talonflame, and doing so doing so can benefit a player because it's unexpected (Bulk Up or Flame Charge, or even Natural Gift), Talonflame is so good because you can max its Atk, slap a Choice Band on it, and just click that Brave Bird button, completely ignoring that it already has some pretty blistering speed.

Against a 252 HP 252 Def Bold Mew, an Adamant 252 Atk Banded Talonflame's Brave Bird does at most 49.7%. A theoretical Mega Crobat could do 45.3%, which is almost as much while not being held down by Choice Band, letting it U-Turn out, Roost, Taunt, Defog, etc..

Even Adamant, it would hit 399 Speed, so it wouldn't even need to rely on Gale Wings if it didn't want to. It gives players more options, while having a solid powerful STAB or recovery against faster things or things with priority of their own.



			
				Rivers said:
			
		

> Im not sure how that works? Is there precedent to that?




It's kinda like how Flying Press works.

So against Pokemon that are... Water/Fighting for example, Electric moves would do 4x damage, and neutral against Dragons, and 2x on things like Dragonite.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 13, 2015)

*Mega Flareon*

Type: Fire
Mega Evolution Item: Flareonite

Hitpoints: 65 ---> 65
Attack: 130 ---> 130
Defense: 65 ---> *80*
Special Attack: 95 ---> *130*
Special Defense: 110 ---> 110
Speed: 65 ---> *115*
--------------------------------
Total: 525 ---> *625*

Ability: *Intimidate* / *Incinerate** / ???

_* Incinerate causes all Normal-type moves used by the Pok?mon to become Fire-type and receive a 30% boost._

Can't do much about the typing, thematically I prefer the mono-typing (for Eevee Evos), even if it will suffer against rock / ground attacks.

Not sure about the ability, Intimidate is decent for cutting attack power to somewhat offset Flareon's weakest stats in HP and Defense. Another option is  simply boosting his offensive potential. Any other ideas?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat.
> 
> The whole point of using Gale Wings Talonflame is to take advantage of priority flying-type moves like Brave Bird and Roost.



Thats what I mean, the only time Talonflames high speed stat comes into play is when you fire off a flareblitz, otherwise it might as well have a 0 speed stat.




> U-Turn and Taunt.
> 
> Didn't realise it would get priority defog and roost.



There are literally only 2 pokemon in the game that can outspeed a base 150. The faster scarfmons can outspeed you, but taunt is completely useless against choiced mons. U-turn is like the only benefit other then a super fast super fang.



> While there are other ways to play Talonflame, and doing so doing so can benefit a player because it's unexpected (Bulk Up or Flame Charge, or even Natural Gift), Talonflame is so good because you can max its Atk, slap a Choice Band on it, and just click that Brave Bird button, completely ignoring that it already has some pretty blistering speed.
> 
> Against a 252 HP 252 Def Bold Mew, an Adamant 252 Atk Banded Talonflame's Brave Bird does at most 49.7%. A theoretical Mega Crobat could do 45.3%, which is almost as much while not being held down by Choice Band, letting it U-Turn out, Roost, Taunt, Defog, etc..
> 
> Even Adamant, it would hit 399 Speed, so it wouldn't even need to rely on Gale Wings if it didn't want to. It gives players more options, while having a solid powerful STAB or recovery against faster things or things with priority of their own.



Lets look at things that can outspeed a base 150, they are Ninjask and Deoxy's speed, Deoxy's is in Ubers and is Ninjask that much of a threat?


Mega Aerodactly and Mega Alakazam and 2 deoxy's forms speed tie at base 150. Its super redundant to have such a high speed stat along with priority on flying stab.

Even keeping its base stat at 130 it would still be outspeeding a majority of the non scarfed meta game.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 13, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Lets look at things that can outspeed a base 150, they are Ninjask and Deoxy's speed, Deoxy's is in Ubers and is Ninjask that much of a threat?
> 
> 
> Mega Aerodactly and Mega Alakazam and 2 deoxy's forms speed tie at base 150. Its super redundant to have such a high speed stat along with priority on flying stab.
> ...




Mmm, not everyone does tiers. That's smogon rules only. Plus plenty of Mons use Choice Scarf, like Garchomp which carries Stone Edge. Plus base 150 lets you invest in other stats while focusing less on Speed, so you use less EVs in order to just outspeed certain things.

Talonflame has a base 126 Speed, which is only 4 less than Crobat, so the same argument could be used against Talonflame having Gale Wings. But even base Crobat could use Gale Wings better because it has higher Atk and would make a better Banded Brave Bird user.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2015)

Rivers said:


> So you're saying Lightball is the M-evo item while adding extra boosts besides allowing a Mega-evolution. ..?



Would you prefer it to be like Mega Rayquaza, and have Volt Tackle be all that is needed for the Mega Evolution?



> Im not sure how that works? Is there precedent to that?



Hawlucha's Flying Press is a Fighting type move, but it is simultaneously a Flying type move.  This is that in ability form.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 13, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Would you prefer it to be like Mega Rayquaza, and have Volt Tackle be all that is needed for the Mega Evolution?




I'd be ok with this because my Pichu right now's rocking Volt Tackle.

Mega Pichu hype!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2015)

To avoid going deeper into the argument, just going to do another mega evolution, this time a actual legendary.

Mega Heatran

Fire

Desolate Land(similar ability)

HP:91 -> 91
Attack:90 ->100
Defense:106 ->106
Sp. Atk:130 -> 170
Sp. Def:106 ->106	
Speed:77 -> 127

Heatran goes pure fire, completely melting the steal covering him. With the steel melted, Heatran gets a significant boost in speed. The ability desolute land is to emphasize how hot he has become. 

It might be appropriate to lower Heatrans defenses for the loss of steel typing, if that so, they would get a 15 drop in each stat and would buff Special Attack and Speed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 13, 2015)

pretty sure Heatran is female, Xiam.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2015)

Mega Hydreigon ( Type: Steel / Dragon )

Base Stats  ->  Mega Stats
HP:           92 -> 92 ( 0+ )
Atk:        105 -> 135 ( 30+ )
Def.:        90 -> 115 ( 25+ )
Sp. Atk:  125 -> 145 ( 20+ )
Sp. Def.:  90 -> 115 ( 25+ )	
Speed:    98 ->   98   ( 0 )
------------------------------------
                             100+ total

Abilities: Levitate ( Base ) -> Devour ( Mega-form )

*Devour - Whe this pokemon knocks out an opposing pokemon with a move, this pokemon gains HP equal to 1/3rd of the defeated pokemon.

Ability goes with Mega Hygreigon for its consuming and destructive habits. Steel/Dragon typing reflective of Mecha-King Ghidorah. Higher defensive stats and greater offensive stats to boot, with it having tailwind to offset its speed and roost for reliable recovery. 

Its ability allows for greater HP recovery when sluggin it out and trading shots with other mons. Loses Ground immunity but takes neutral from fairy, dragon and immune to poison. Iron tail and flash cannon let it kill fairies with ease and with its wide movepool still available, becomes quite the opposing pokemon.

If only this was real.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 13, 2015)

My Heatran was female, but they can be either 50/50.

Dunno if it should be pure fire though. It loses use against Fairies.

Though that Speed and SpAtk looks nice.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> My Heatran was female, but they can be either 50/50.
> 
> Dunno if it should be pure fire though. It loses use against Fairies.
> 
> Though that Speed and SpAtk looks nice.




Fairies still get wrecked, under harsh weather, Mega-Heatrans lava plume does like 40% to mega altaria. Assault vest azumaril can only use knock off for a 3/4hko.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

What about Mega Electivire & Mega Magmortar?

I doubt their types would change.

Mega Electivire focuses on ATT.
Mega Magmortar focuses on SP.ATT.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 14, 2015)

Even normal Magmortar would be fine if it just had a bit more Speed. If it had like 40 more base Speed, I'd be a happy man.



Xiammes said:


> Fairies still get wrecked, under harsh weather, Mega-Heatrans lava plume does like 40% to mega altaria. Assault vest azumaril can only use knock off for a 3/4hko.




I was about to say Waterfall would still hit harder than Knock Off, until realizing that Desolate Land was beyond broken. Even against the specially defensive variant, Assault Vest Azumarill's Knock Off is a 4-5HKO.

If this Heatran did exist, we'd probably see a rise in Choice Band Azumarill. 2 Superpowers can still KO it, unless people make it physically defensive, while in the sun Fire Blast is still a 3HKO w/o Assault Vest unless it's not defensive M-Heatran.

They might keep it Steel to balance it out with some weaknesses, but even with STAB its Flash Cannon would be a 3HKO on Azu, so it might not need balancing.

I could see it being pure Fire then, so that Fighting doesn't just outright destroy it. It might miss being immune to Poison though. I'm not sure, since I don't really use it lol.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 15, 2015)

Another Mega Evolution

Mega Flygon

Dragon/Ground

Adaptability/Levitate/Infiltrator 

HP: 80	
Attack: 100 ->150	
Defense: 80 ->100	
Sp. Atk: 80 -> 40
Sp. Def: 80 ->100
Speed: 100 ->150

I can't think of any good physical changes, but Flygon Mega Evolution prioritizes hitting hard and hitting fast. Attack and speed was raised in equal amount to emphasis his high flying hard hitting style. Special attack was reduced to give it a bit more bulk.

Ability could be anything, Levitate is fine, but adaptability to hit harder could be a option. Infiltrator could be another possibility, with Flygons speed, no one is safe from his attacks.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 15, 2015)

^As said, I dont think Mega-Evos can boost HP.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't touch HP though.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah Flygon's always had base 80 HP.

I would have said Sheer Force is better than Adaptability because Sheer Force covers even non-STAB, but there's not much non-STAB for Flygon to run, and neither Earthquake or Dragon Claw or Outrage have secondary affects that Sheer Force can boost :/

Infiltrator would be nice for getting past annoying BP chain teams. I wouldn't even mind if it had like base 130 Atk, 80 Def, 80 SpDef, 130 Spe, and 120 SpAtk so it could potentially run mixed (like give it Bug Buzz, Draco Meteor, Earthquake, and Outrage or something), but that spread looks good for an all-out physical beast.

Now while I think I've found a pretty beastly Persian strategy already, a mega would be cool.

Ability: No Guard

HP: 65
Atk: 70 -> 140
Def: 60 -> 20
SpA: 65 -> 120
SpD: 65 -> 25
Spe: 115 -> 170

Just so I could use a set like this:

Persian - Technician
Hasty / Jolly
@ Persianite
EVs: 252 Atk / 80 SpA / 176 Spe or 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
~Last Resort
~Fake Out / Work Up
~Hypnosis
~Substitute / Thunder

If I understand how megas work, on the turn they mega evolve, everything but their Speed take effect. I know Banette doesn't get Prankster right away, but I can't assume that Mega Persian would keep Technician on the first turn.

Even so, you can Fake Out and mega evolve to make sure to get that Speed next turn, then go for Hypnosis. Then set up a Substitute and be ready to sweep with Last Resort, switching out against Ghosts if need be.

Or you could go for the mega and Hypnosis right away. Since Drought transfers first turn, hopefully No Guard would too. In that case, run Work Up over Fake Out, and then either Substitute and Last Resort, or make use of Work Up with Thunder as well for coverage.

If not Thunder, then just go all out Speed and Atk, with Hypnosis, Last Resort, and then any two out of Work Up/Substitute/Shadow Claw/Night Slash.

It's powerful and fast, and has No Guard Hypnosis, but will die to any hit.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 16, 2015)

*Mega Persian*



Normal/Dark

Predator: _Increases the power of moves with 40 or less power by 2.5x when used against slower pokemon_

HP: 65
Attack: 70 > 130
Defense: 60 > 75
Sp.Atk: 65
Sp.Def: 65 > 80
Speed: 115 > 125  

+New: Pursuit added as an egg move from Liepard

With this, Persian can now threaten and trap walls and tanks with Fury Swipes and the game's most powerful Pursuit. The added defenses ensure it can survive most priorities not named mach punch even after hazards and has a powerful Fake Out to punch holes in pokemon and safely mega evolve. The last move can be either Feint for basically an extremespeed not affected by protect or Hone Claws to bolster it's attack to scary levels and boost Fury Swipe's accuracy.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 16, 2015)

That wouldn't be bad either.

Would totally take it if they had a Mega Persian OR and a Mega Persian AS.

The mind games it would play on people trying to figure out which one it was.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mega Shuckle (aka. "Don't-F***kle-With-The-Shuckle)

Attack: 10
Defense: 230 - 280
Special Attack: 10
Special Defense: 230 - 280
Speed: 5

Ability: Fortress (Shuckle uses its Defense and Special Defense stat to calculate its Attack and Special Attack.)  

In case you have not picked up on it, I have a penchant for making super-powered Mega Evolutions.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmm, that probably won't work because the highest possible value for a base stat is 255.

I'd hope Shuckle would be the one to break the "megas don't gain HP" rule, because having a base 70 HP, 255 Def, and 255 SpDef would be awesome.

And if it got Shell Armor? It would never die lol.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> Hmm, that probably won't work because the highest possible value for a base stat is 255.
> 
> I'd hope Shuckle would be the one to break the "megas don't gain HP" rule, because having a base 70 HP, 255 Def, and 255 SpDef would be awesome.
> 
> And if it got Shell Armor? It would never die lol.



I wasn't aware that such a rule existed, but the basic rule seems to be that you cannot increase the HP of a Pok?mon with a Mega Evolution.  The only way my original idea would have worked is if they re-wrote the code to make it possible.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm hoping that Shuckle gets a evolution, it could be complete trash, but the thought of evolite Shuckle sounds amazing.

Closest thing to is when I was playing balanced hackmons, Chansey transformed into Shuckle, because game mechanics evolite still works. Basically had a 250/230/230 pokemon with evolite.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 18, 2015)

Among the list of hacked mons I plan on making (such as a Technician Weavile, a Head Smash + Brave Bird Aerodactyl, a Huge Power normal Mawile, a No Guard Ampharos with Zap Cannon, etc.), an Impostor Blissey/Chansey is one of them, because holy hell lol.



Catalyst75 said:


> I wasn't aware that such a rule existed, but the basic rule seems to be that you cannot increase the HP of a Pok?mon with a Mega Evolution.  The only way my original idea would have worked is if they re-wrote the code to make it possible.




Yeah, I don't know quite why, but  (like 255 is the highest value for a base stat, 255 is the most EVs you can put in one stat, in Gen 1 a 100% accurate move had a 1/255 chance to still miss, the "Rare Candy code" duplicates items to x255, etc.). Now I dunno if they can make it so HP value can change, but I guess they could do this at least:

HP: 20 -> 20
Atk: 10 -> 5
Def: 230 -> 255
SpA: 10 -> 5
SpD: 230 -> 255
Spe: 5 -> 65

They probably could make it so that HP can change though. I don't know if they can rewrite the code that easily to surpass 255, but a 33% HP Shuckle has 60 HP, while if its base HP were 70, 33% would jump to 93, so it can be calculated, but then again so could higher base stats I guess, except there's a physical limitation to that :/

I guess it shows though that Shuckle is the perfect wall, being held back only by its HP, because its defenses can barely be improved, while its HP is the only thing it would need if it were to evolve/mega  I'd love for it to have base 280 defenses though. It's one of my top 5 favorite Pokemon. Had a Contrary one with Rocky Helmet, Shell Smash, Power Swap, Rest, and Wrap. it was fun.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2015)

Its probably because each of the numbers are stored as a bite of data, if we look at pacman, once you get the 256th level, the game glitches out. They could go above 255, but I don't think game freak will ever do.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 18, 2015)

Mega Delcatty

Majestic Presence: _Halves damage received and blocks status ailments while HP is over 50%_

Normal/Fairy
HP: 70
Attack: 65 > 45
Defense: 65 > 70
Sp.Atk: 55 > 115
Sp.Def: 55 > 70
Speed: 70 > 110 

Can make an interesting set of Wish, Cosmic Power, Charge Beam and Ice beam. But it can run several different sets because it's wide access to utility moves such as Heal Bell, T-Wave, Sing, Batton Pass, if it goes the bulky offense path it could also invest in it's defense to forego Cosmic Power for CM and the more powerful T-Bolt. Or you can pass an ingrain to it and abuse Echoed Voice once you boosted enough with Cosmic Power while your opponent cries in frustration.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 18, 2015)

Mega Weavile

Mega evolves while holding the King's Rock, because it looks to have an even bigger crown than before.

Something like this, to make it look even more like king of its pack.



Ability: Technician

HP: 70 -> 70
Atk: 120 -> 140
Def: 65 -> 60
SpA: 45 -> 100
SpD: 85 -> 80
Spe: 125 -> 160

With Technician, Weavile becomes an incredibly dangerous force with Beat Up. With Beat-Up averaging at around 80 power on a normal team (brought up by Weavile's boosted Atk), Technician boosts it overal to 180 power (including STAB). The flinch chance from King's Rock makes it even scarier, despite it being frailer.

Even though priority can wreck it, it gets access to a powerful STAB Technician Ice Shard. If people want to run a mixed set, they can give Weavile Frost Breath, which gets boosted to 90 with Technician and then 135 with STAB, and since it always crits, it will always have a base 202 power that's not affected by Light Screen or stuff like Amnesia.

Even Low Kick would benefit from Technician, to make sure it's always at _least_ 90 base power against threats that need a Fighting type move to be dealt with.




Xiammes said:


> Its probably because each of the numbers are stored as a bite of data, if we look at pacman, once you get the 256th level, the game glitches out. They could go above 255, but I don't think game freak will ever do.




Yeah, kinda the same way they won't fix Feraligatr's name  It was made back when the name limit was 10.

They should reboot the whole Pokemon game just to fix that. Then I will be complete.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2015)

Mega Alomomla

Water + normal/Fairy*

Regenerator

HP:165	
Attack:75 -> 100
Defense:80	-> 80
Sp. Atk:40 -> 20
Sp. Def:45 -> 80
Speed:65 -> 125

Mega Alomomola is designed around to be a speedy utility wall, special attack was reduced to focus on its physical attack. Special defense was raised to match physical defense so it no longer has a special weakness. Physical was raised to usable levels so a taunt won't shut it down and it can dish out fairly powerful knock off's. 

It retains the Regenerator ability so it can passively heal itself while doing what it naturally does. The secondary typing can either be normal or fairy, normal typing so its facades can be extremely powerful and Fairy typing because its pretty majestic.

If I were to base a moveset around it, it would be something like this.

Jolly

252 spe/252 atk/ 4hp

Knock-Off
Wish
Toxic/psych up
AquaJet/Waterfall/Facade

Knock-off is pretty self explanatory, it hits fairly hard and goes along side Mega Alomomla utility. 

Wish is another self explanatory move, Alomomla heals itself when switching out, so passing wishes with is incredible high hp is something you want to do.

Toxic is another great move, with high speed, alomomla can ensure a pesky wall will get toxic'd. Psych Up is another possibility, with the ability to copy physical sweepers attack ups can turn alomola into quite the sweeper itself.

The final move could be anything, Aqua Jet for priority, Waterfall for a strong water stab. Facade allows Alomola to eat status moves and power itself up, because of regenerator Alomomla doesn't have to worry about poison status to often, even better if it gains normal typing.

To


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 18, 2015)

I could see WishProtect or Aqua Ring being popular on a Mega Alomomola, since it misses out on Leftovers which would let it stay in more.

Then again, that's where its Regenerator ability would come in handy. Even without Leftovers it would still be as immortal as before. Plus you seem to be aiming at turning it from a tank into a very bulky attacker/utility, which wouldn't rely on Leftovers as much anyway.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 19, 2015)

_*Mega Blissey*_
Type: _Normal/Fairy_
Mega Stone: _Blissite_
Ability: _Natural Cure_



*HP:* 255 > 255 (+0)
*Attack:* 10 > 10 (+0)
*Defense:* 10 > 70 (+60)
*Special Attack:* 75 > 90 (+15)
*Special Defense:* 135 > 160 (+25)
*Speed:* 55 > 55 (+0)

*Total:* 540 > 640 (+100)

​​


----------

